# Ideas on how to sell honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was thinking of ways to sell honey and how to do it. I am going to get a "honey sold here" sign and put it out by my road.

There is also farmers markets too.. but not much time to do them.

Anyone else have any ideas, suggestions, or maybe willing to share their way of selling honey?


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

You'll be pleasently surprised how much word of mouth builds up demand for your honey. Family, friends, fellow employees can make up a fairly big clientel list. Print up some buisness cards on your computer and pass 'em around. Post signs at community centers and shopping malls.

If you don't have time to do farmers markets, see if you can have one of the vendors there sell if for you for a commision. Fresh fruit stands are also open to selling farm honey.

The great thing about it, is since it never spoils, your buisness can always grow into your supply.

cheers!

J.R.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Several others have mentioned, always have a few jars with you in the car. You never know when a sale will happen.

I started this year and don't expect to have any extra honey as I'm splitting the hives up. But people I work with who know I'm keeping bees are already asking me if I'm going to sell honey. Or am I going to give some out at the holidays (hint, hint, hint). I think I'm going to beable to sell what honey I get.

Just spread the word you've got honey to sell. I don't think you'll have a problem selling it.

Pugs


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

So far what has worked for is just keeping about 3 or so on a table by my desk with a little sign with the price. People walking by and then some word of mouth.

My kids like to sit by the road and sell them, and they've sold quite a few, and they also will go door to door with a wagon because we live back a ways in a neighborhood so we don't get much traffic.

But I've still got a few pounds to go....


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

john russell adds:
You'll be pleasently surprised how much word of mouth builds up demand for your honey.

tecumseh adds:
in bizness we use to call this goodwill. I keep a few small jars that I write 'sample' on the label which I spread out to likely customers. a quality product at a reasonable price will generate it own customer base with a small amount of personal attention.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you have a local food coop, they do well. You also have resturaunts, bakeries, cooking schools and how about a nice set up at the county fair, local cattle auction house or other special events. Many times due to impulse buying you can set up at a special event for next to nothing and sell a ton of honey, candles etc in a day or 2 period.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I take honey everywhere i go even the local watering holes.That and the local farmers market.I sell 400lbs a year with out any trouble,usualy all is sold by snow flying.The first crop you get makeyou think wow to much to sell not so just take it around and you will see people love local honey.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the most important factor is how many hives you'we got.

I cannot imagine it's hard to sell the result of a few hives to friends and family. But the larger it get's the more sales-channels one would need.

Myself I have an old college who eats a spoonfull every morning for good health. I have not gotten any honey yet, but I guess he will be my biggest customer next year.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you decide to sell honey via another merchant, i. e., a gift shop, the fruit stand, etc., you will need to very carefully check your state laws.

In the state of TX, if you buy honey from me directly, and I sell less than $5K worth per year, it's just between you and I, and you are assuming that either I have a dedicated honey house, and it is clean and tidy, or that my home kitchen is clean and tidy. 

If I let the gift shop, or the Parish picnic, or the fruit stand sell my honey, the inspector will want them to have on file a copy of MY commercial/restaurant grade kitchen inspection sticker.

Technically, I don't need this as I don't COOK or create food, like jelly or noodles, I just extract and pack it. But some inspectors don't like that distinction and err on the side of caution and require the certification.

Figuring it's always better to ask forgiveness than permission, I just do it myself. Word of mouth has been terrific for me. And frankly, I have not had enough extra surplus to sell via other shops. But someday . . .

Good luck all !
Summer


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

The sign out front works wonders.I set up at an automotive swap meet and stuck some honey on the table and sold several hundred dollars worth.I went to Cafe press and had them make me a T shirt,black with big yellow letters that says " I SELL LOCAL HONEY " and wear it when I go to a public event. My Wife sold some honey to some Jehovas Witness people that stop by and they have sent everybody in the church by to get some.The absolute best thing to do is tell everybody that you meet that your a beekeeper because 9 out of 10 will say"do you have any honey for sale" and of course I will have some in my car.Put your business card or a hand written ad out on local bulliten boards.All you have to do is get the word out and people will come find you. Since your in Seattle I would go around to the coffee shops(I hear yall have one every hundred yards out there)and talk to the manager.Give him a small sample and a pep talk about how much better the local honey is for his customers and how he is promoting the small business man like himself and maybe he will even set a couple of jars out there to sell them for you.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Like tec. said, once you get known and established, your honey will fly off the shelf or out the door. I'm always sold out by the first of the year. Jack


----------

